# Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster and second XB-43 Jetmaster prototype at National Air Force Nuseum restoration hangar



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 19, 2020)

I found a treasure troves of images of the first Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster prototype (43-50224) and the second XB-43 Jetmaster prototype (44-61509) inside the National Air Force Nuseum restoration hangar at these links:

7 artifacts you can’t see at the Air Force Museum: A peek inside the storage building
Douglas XB-42A Mixmaster by rcbif on DeviantArt
CoolPix Triple Play: Douglas XB-43 And YB-43 Jetmaster - blog - AirPigz 

Lucky these exotic prototype Douglas combat aircraft escaped the breaker's torch.


----------

